# Import photos and metadata (in JSON sidecar files) from Google Takeout?



## Stefan Aalten-Voogd (Mar 30, 2021)

I have exported photos taken using my various mobiles devices from Google Photos, using the Google Takeout service (takeout.google.com). I now want to import these photos into my Lightroom catalog. Each photo (JPG) is accompanied by a sidecar JSON file which contains metadata, some of which is not already in the JPG, e.g. description, people tagged in the photo (x, y coords).

How can this metadata included as part of the Lightroom import process?

Many thanks.
Stefan


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 30, 2021)

Google Takeout doesn't follow industry standards and writes the metadata in its own proprietary JSON format (thanks Google). See this thread for how to use Exiftool to write the data from the .json sidecars back into the JPEGs themselves:
https://exiftool.org/forum/index.php?topic=11064.0


----------

